# Fuel Injector Cleaner



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I run a bottle of techron concentrate on the tank before I change the oil twice a year(spring and fall). I drive so often at low RPM with is car compared to every other car I've owned(in most driving I rarely go above 3000RPM) so I figure it may be more prone to carbon build up. 

If you run any cleaner I would recommend one of the many PEA based cleaners(Techron concentrate, gumout regane, redline SI-1 or amsoil PI). Did I forget any?


----------

